# 56 ("Firebirds") Squadron RAF



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 29, 2009)

G'day folks. I've done a few postings on the forum and thought it about time I introduced myself. I first discovered forum when looking for information on my pet modelling theme where I was soon chatting to one of your illustrious member. Also, the welcome from others was warm and encouraging with such intricate detailing of models and a varied range of subjects that it's spurred me into trying to improve on my own modelling skills. My theme is the building of all aircraft types of one RAF Squadron from 1918 onward. My subject is 56 (Firebirds) Squadron in 1:48 scale which I have been working on for a number of years and as I discovered, I'm not the only one to have selected this particular squadron and in this respect, my sincere apologise to "Airframes" (Terry) for gazumping you on your chosen theme, to be honest I'm delighted someone else has chosen to duplicate the aircraft history of THE squadron. And in line with this theme, there is another among your ranks has selected 74 Squadron, good luck to you both, it's a great and varied challenge, and please keep us posted on progress.

Anyone else out there building a squadron?

Why 56 Squadron. Well they were my first and last operational fighter squadron during my 14 year RAF career (ground staff). My first time was when they had just converted to the Lightning F.1A and I was lucky to still be at Wattisham when they were the "Firebirds" display team for the season of 1963. I again caught up with the squadron in the early 70's when they were the Eastern Mediterranean defence squadron as a member of CENTO, in Cyprus.

and my latest addition to the flight line, a Phantom FGR Mk 2 at RAF Wattisham in July 1992. Its a 1:48 Hasagawa kit and very nice kits they are.

In the pipeline is a second Hasagawa Phantom that will be in conventional squadron markings and an Italieri part built F.3/ADV Tornado that is more filler than plastic. In the past I've bagged the Airfix kit for it's poor fit and I now consider the Italieri in this model to be just as bad.
The F.1A Lightning was my first aircraft on the flight line, thrown together some 7 years ago (yes, that’s how long I've been on this project). At that time my modelling skills were somewhat crude and many of my earlier models need dusting down and refurbishing, something I may tackle when the mood takes.

And I finish with the squadron flight line and my secret stash.

To all you worldly folks out there, keep posting, it's fun reading and very informative.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2009)

Hiya Vic, nice to meet you. Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2009)

Jolly good show old boy!  Looking forward to more pics and stories!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 29, 2009)

Jolly good show old boy!  Looking forward to more pics and stories

Hows the F6 Hunter going?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome!! Great collection you've got going on!


----------



## conkerking (Aug 30, 2009)

Amazing collection... loving the Phantom especially (my fave jet plane!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Hows the F6 Hunter going?


Minor details to add old chap. Have left it sitting here because of the GB's....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank Guys, glad to be aboard.


----------



## Angels one-five (Aug 30, 2009)

Great theme you've got going there. How many aircraft do you reckon it will take you before you finish the line up?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 30, 2009)

What's left to do, well after the second Phantom and the Tornado, I've a couple more Tornado's a Gloster Gauntlet and new Meteor F.3. This will complete the line and then it's down to replacing a couple of the older models constructed some 5 or six years ago. After that, well I do have a largish reserve stash hidden away.8)


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2009)

Great line-up Vic, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Great line-up Vic, looking forward to seeing more.



Agreed!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2009)

So.....when will we see the old colonials attempt a squadron history build, eh?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 5, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> So.....when will we see the old colonials attempt a squadron history build, eh?


I say old chap, aren't you batting for 74 Sqn?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 6, 2009)

Here we are folks, Phantom No 2 completed and added to the flight line.
Next up, finish the Tornado F.3 and start on the other two Airfix kits.


----------



## A4K (Sep 6, 2009)

Great work mate!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree, beaut work Vic. The collection looks fantastic all together like that, and has given me an idea of how much space I'll need - and I'm only building twelve...well, maybe a couple more.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2009)

About 20?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't start that again......


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 6, 2009)

24 to date. Any advances on 30?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 8, 2009)

Test


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 25, 2009)

Latest addition to the Flt Line a Tornado F.3 decked out in the Millennium 2000 fire tail livery.


----------



## muller (Sep 26, 2009)

That tornado is the business! Very cool collection Vic! 

I'd like to do something like that myself. I've only built one jet so far, but I have a load of 1/48 MiG jets in the stash. I want to build them all in Soviet schemes. I'm just missing the 25 31, there's only 2 kits of these available and they're supposed to be complete dogs, but I've heard a rumour that Trumpeter are working on 2 new kits of the 'Big Migs'. So i'm hoping by the time I've got the rest finished they might be on the market. 

The MiG 9F is only available in 1/72 so I can't do that one either. And because its such an ugly little fecker I don't think there's much demand for a 1/48 kit!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 26, 2009)

Have to agree with Keith - thats a Beaut collection mate 8) interesting too the size comparisons

Great addition too!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2009)

Smart Tornado Vic! Which kit, Airfix or Italeri? And before you ask, yes, I'm progressing with the Phantom! Might even have it finished very soon, if I can finally match the re - painted bits...what a sod of a job, tryong to match new and 'old' Barley grey! Would have been easier to get another Hasegawa kit and build a new one!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. Just strated a second Tornado to be in the 1993 display livery.



Airframes said:


> Smart Tornado Vic! Which kit, Airfix or Italeri? And before you ask, yes, I'm progressing with the Phantom! Might even have it finished very soon, if I can finally match the re - painted bits...what a sod of a job, tryong to match new and 'old' Barley grey! Would have been easier to get another Hasegawa kit and build a new one!!



Thanks Terry, it was the Italeri, first Aifix just started and am recording a photo construction trail as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2009)

I say old boy! Totally spiffing looking Tornado!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 26, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I say old boy! Totally spiffing looking Tornado!



I say old chap, thanks awfully


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2009)

Jolly good. Looking forward to seeing the Airfix build - for obvious reasons!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2009)

Excellent work Vic, nice little collection you have mate...


----------



## ian lanc (Sep 30, 2009)

I've gone all weak at the knees Vic' seeing all these beast's 8)

LOVE EM' ALL.

I've got a 1/48th RAF Phantom in the stash but never get round to doing it, theres always something else 


ian


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2009)

You've got no excuse now Ian, old boy!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 18, 2010)

After almost 8 months of messing with these two Airfix monstrosities, the latest additions to the squadron flight line.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 18, 2010)

After almost 8 months of messing with these two Airfix monstrosities, the latest additions to the squadron flight line.

Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums
View attachment 132027

56 Squadron flight line 1917-2005. Two Tornadoes have been added, one for the 1993 RAF Coningsby Airshow and the second for the 2005 RAF Fairford display.

Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums
View attachment 132028

All my British builds displayed.

Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums
View attachment 132029

The full display area, with plenty of free space for the huge stack stashed around the house.

*Trying to caption each picture, failed. Please delete.*


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 18, 2010)

After almost 8 months of messing with these two Airfix monstrosities, the latest additions to the squadron flight line.

View attachment 132027

56 Squadron flight line 1917-2005. Two Tornadoes have been added, one for the 1993 RAF Coningsby Airshow and the second for the 2005 RAF Fairford display.

View attachment 132028

All my British builds displayed.

View attachment 132029

The full display area, with plenty of free space for the huge stack stashed around the house.

*Trying to caption each picture, failed. Please delete.*


----------



## A4K (May 18, 2010)

Great work Vic...VERY impresive line-up!


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2010)

Fantastic display Vic. Didn't know there had ever been a 1/48th Jet Provost kit - nice!


----------



## T Bolt (May 18, 2010)

Impressive collection Vic  How do you keep them so dust free? Mine look like they need a haircut there’s so much dust!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 18, 2010)

Just another test run.





The flight line.

Glenn, I have a little anti static brush, and give them a dust from time to time, also it's my hobby room (former bedroom) so there's not much traffic in and out of it and the Dyson is often brought into play keeping the carpet clean, especially after sawing, shaving or sanding resin parts.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2010)

Great display Vic!


----------



## mandoman (May 23, 2010)

Cool!! Very impressive line up.


----------

